# Attention: Staff writers wanted



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Do you follow a Euro league? 

Do you follow the CBA? 

Do you follow the ABA? 

Do you follow the USBL? 

Do You follow the NBL? 

If so, we are looking for you! We are in need of staff writers to write for us about these leagues. What does a staff writer do? Simple! He or she writes a weekly column about the league of his or her choice. The commentarie is facted based. It can be game game recaps or current trades. It can also be speculation on your part. The things you predict will happen. Trades you want to see happen etc:

A staff writer does not get paid, however, you can hone your skills as a journalists by writing for us and by doing so, build a fan base that may follow you as you persue a real job in sports journalism. 

The editorials need to be at least five good parapraphs long and edited. 

Guests? You can be a staff writer for us. No need to join the site. All can be done through e-mail. Write to me and I post the column each week. 

For more info write to me at [email protected] and put in the subject line what league you want to be a staff writer for. For instance, CBA?

"CBA Staff Writer" etc;

I will need an example of your writing skills. Either an older post or article or you may have to write me something new.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are still taking applications for staff writers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Do you have what it takes to be a staff writer for us? This is a subforum that was created for a staff writer.

We are looking for talented, aspiring journalists to write for us at this time.

Do you enjoy writing about your favorite team, favorite league and sports? Do you have interest in getting a career in sports journalism? Want to use us as springboard to hoan your skills and to let all of us read about what you have to say? If you can answer yes to the questions above then we may be able to help you!

We do not pay our writers at this time; however, you will get to practice your skills and at the same time develop a legion of readers that will check in from time to time just to read your articles.

I will need a sample of your writing skills sent to me:

[email protected]

In the subject area type: "International Basketball" and ifyou want to cover a particular team, type in the name of the team or league. 

It needs to be edited, and it needs to be no less than 3 large paragraphs or good sized paragraphs or longer.

Articles are to be opinion based. And any quotes written in the articles need to be cited.


----------

